# vintage Corvette camera?



## holland1945 (Feb 15, 2011)

I recently won a small lot on Ebay of 3 cameras for various birthday presents for friends, and one of them is called a "Corvette".  It is the blue one on the bottom left and I have attempted to do research but found nothing.  I'm not sure if it's just a toy camera or what, but the person I purchased it from listed it as a functioning camera...All she said she knew about it is that the camera was made in the U.S.A...Has anyone ever seen one of these before?  I don't think I've stumbled onto a gem or anything, I'd just like to know a little bit about it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 15, 2011)

Could be a working toy camera ... my McKeown's does not list this.


----------



## holland1945 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm assuming it's some kind of toy camera.  We'll see when I get it I guess.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## compur (Feb 15, 2011)

Surely it's one of the Herbert George cameras.  They made a zillion of them
with many names.

Here's a bit of info on the HG company:
127:Herbert George Co.

I's sure you can find more info if you search.


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 16, 2011)

Definitely a Herbert George Savoy (notice the identical saturn logo)




My guess is that it was made as a car dealership or auto-show give-away. It's not uncommon for them to have brand tie-ins, for example:


----------

